# Laws and Legislation Help



## InsidiousStealth (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there. I am looking for some legislation for some answers for school I can't find the legislation for these anywhere...I live in alberta Canada...any help is appreciated as I can't find these anywhere.


If I wanted to know what the amount of time from my last consuming an alchoholic beverage and my being at work

A: where would i find that information?

B: What is the prohibition?

List the 3 main considerations when you are called to testify in court as an EMT

Can you ever leave your patient in the care of someone with less
training than you? [i put yes]

"explain your answer citing any legislation"

Thanks! any guidance towards what legislations or acts these are under is greatly appreciated


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know what legislation to point you at other than the generic provincial health care act for your answers. As to question A, check your companies policies. Here we can leave a pt with someone with less qualifications (eg: ACP to a PCP), if the pt doesn't require care  beyond the others scope and care beyond the others scope is not anticipated.


----------



## sinplicity (Dec 9, 2010)

I take it your stuck on the EMRG 244 assignments as well.
First one is 8 hours, prohibition is :
may not provide an ambulance service with ambulance attendants  who has had an alcoholic beverage.

i haven't answered the others yet, but if you do find them out let me know!

-sin


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I figured that one out but couldnt edit it haha im just gonna hand it in even if its missing one question its not that much of a mark loss..got too much else i gotta study for


----------



## sinplicity (Dec 9, 2010)

3 main considerations:
 arrive ontime and prepare your evidence by reading old regulation records

tell the truth, dont guess or lie and dress professionally

read your pcr notes prior to the court hearing

for the transfer of care question:

Yes, as long as current or forseen future care needed does not exceed that of the next practitioners scope of practice. 
Cited source: S21 Emergency Health Services Act and sections (9)(10)(11) of the HDA Emergency Medical Technician Regulation

Do you have 11 and 11 a. ? and 15 a. ?

-sin


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------

